# pop-up blind repair



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i have an ameristep pop-up blind that has this stupid zipper vent in the roof with a flap over it. i was setting it up, in a hurry and not thinking. i grabbed the flap and now i have a 3" tear in my roof where one side of the flap was sewn on. anyone have any ideas how to repair this flub?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

dad always told me you can fix anything with duct tape! 


actually i would use gorilla tape, great adhesion and water proof for the most part. dark brown color should blend in with your blind as well, put a piece inside and outside and good to go


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

go to the fabric store ,buy a big needle and some strong thread and sew it yourself back in place. or maybe an iron on patch ,like they sell for clothes. but sewing would be stronger for the next flub.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Iron on patch is what I was thinking. It's been a long time, but I remember them being pretty strong. Mom use to patch my jeans with them when I was a kid, and I was rough on pants.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

Not sure what/where the hole is at but a vinyl patch would be best. If it needs stitched use plain unscented dental floss, works great on gortex and other outdoor clothing as well. I also found recently that braided fishing line works good too.


----------



## ReelCranky (Apr 3, 2009)

I had a tear at the window/zipper area of my Ameristep Penthouse blind it was about a foot long I made the repair by sewing it with 30lb fishing line its been 7 years now and still holding good and the window even works still!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i popped it open today to dry out and found i can get my hand inside the vent. looks like im going to try sewing it with 30# fireline thanks for all the replys


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

if it is fabric go to a craft store and buy the color patch u want and some fabric glue stuff works wonders i used that stuff on my old shanty and som blue jeans... fm


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Craft/sewing store will have this adhesive called Mend It. Phenominal stuff. Sticks to any fabric, and is very resistant to water/stains. you could also just use a piece of camo cloth over it after you sew it with the fireline. Stick the fabric down with 100% silicone sealer like you use for boats or caulking and it will be waterproof.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I worked in an upholstery shop for a while, and fixed one for the neighbor. We trimmed and glued the edges of the rip, then stitched it back together closing the hole as close as possible. Then, we glued a patch over it, then stitched the edges of the patch, then coated the stitches with glue to make it waterproof. The patch we cut from a pocket of the blinds own bag, as it was the same camo material the blind is made of. As far as I know, it's still holding.


----------

